# Freudian slip = παραπραξία, παραδρομή, φροϋδικό ολίσθημα



## nickel (Mar 21, 2008)

*παραπραξία*
η· (ιατρ.) νευροψυχική διαταραχή που έχει ως σύμπτωμα τό να κάνει ο ασθενής άλλη πράξη από εκείνην που θέλει ή να μην αναγνωρίζει ένα αντικείμενο.

*παραδρομή*
η, ΝΜΑ· (νεοελλ.) απροσεξία, αβλεψία («λάθος εκ παραδρομής»)

Ωστόσο, επειδή είναι πολύ γνωστός ο αγγλικός όρος, πολλοί αναφέρονται και σε φροϋδικό ολίσθημα.

Και απλώς «Άλλο σκεφτόμουν και άλλο είπα» σε ένα διάλογο όπου όλα τα παραπάνω ανήκουν σε διαφορετική κουλτούρα.


----------



## Porkcastle (Mar 21, 2008)

Το ρο το 'σκασε, πιάστε το...;)



Mod's note: Η Porkcastle αναφέρεται στο "Feudian slip" του τίτλου, το οποίο έχει πλέον διορθωθεί.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2008)

Μα πώς αλλιώς θα δείξω τι είναι αυτό το ολίσθημα; Αφού είχα λυμένο το ζωνάρι για καβγά. I want a feud here and now!



Προσθήκη: Και μια κι ονομάσαμε το νήμα με τα λάθη "Your slip is showing", στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν καμιά 800αριά σελίδες με το λογοπαίγνιο "Your Freudian slip is showing".


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2011)

Τίτλος στο χτεσινό σημείωμα του Νίκου Ξυδάκη: «Πολιτική στη χώρα της παραπραξίας». Εξηγεί τη σημασία της λέξης παρακάτω:
«...τόσο που να εκλαμβάνεται πλέον η σύνολη κυβερνητική πρακτική ως μια τεράστια παραπραξία, με την έννοια του φροϋδικού ολισθήματος. Άλλα νομίζουμε ότι κάνουμε κι άλλα κάνουμε».
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_2_24/06/2011_1295587


----------

